# my rant about certain people who buy orchids



## ehanes7612 (Jul 10, 2014)

Not sure where to post this: so I had an ebay customer (I rarely sell on ebay and now I know why) who got a multigrowth phrag really cheap (I set the bid at 0 cause I just wanted to get rid of it)..15.00 plus shipping. Then afterwards they asked what else I had for sale..they decided to get a BS Eumelia Arias that I was selling for 30.00. Pretty cheap I think..it was a beautiful plant for one. Well, they received it and complained about the size....saying because they received a multigrowth plant for 15 before , they were expecting the EA to be multigrowth because it cost more. I could have handled it better but since I don't really have a business and I can be picky to who I sell..I schooled them on the protocols with selling orchids, and I decided to tell them don't ever ask me for plants again..I don't need this. I don't have patience for these types of consumers, people who price only according to size, who only see the value of a plant in how much space it could fill up ..that would be like asking a painter to sell his/her paintings only according to frame size. I could never sell orchids for a living or even a real business...I applaud those who do and deal with this crap. I think I am done selling orchids unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2014)

I won't say anything.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 10, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I won't say anything.



hell has indeed frozen over


----------



## gonewild (Jul 10, 2014)

Selling orchids takes a huge investment in time to avoid such problems. You have to spend a lot of time communicating. To avoid problems like you had you need to show the customer several pictures and make sure the are aware of the plant size and condition. All that takes more time than the profit margin of a $30 plant allows. That's why pro growers charge more money, to cover the time involved.

Then as you found out one PITA customer can ruin your day. Wait until they give you a neg feedback on the plant that was not even offered on ebay!
Hell freezes over and then it thaws out and you will sell another orchid. 
:wink:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 10, 2014)

well, hell has frozen over because NyEric had no comment

it was more about their communication..they said it was their fault for not asking more details about the plant but still had to tell me how disappointed they were, followed by what was bordering on diatribe, seeming to elude to it being my fault...I don't do passive aggressive communication well (unless it's jabs with NyEric, but that's all in good fun)..Ebay customers are the worst, they want something for nothing ..found that out by working at seattle orchid. I work in customer service and have to treat my job as 'the customer is always right'..but selling orchids isn't my job..so i don't feel compelled to bend over backwards. anyway, I am tired of taking financial losses on my plants and taking time to mail the plants out, and then have a customer imply that I mislead them ..it's not worth the aggravation..I would rather just trade from now on.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2014)

Must resist the temptation..

Must resist the temptation..

Must resist the temptation..


----------



## Stone (Jul 10, 2014)

I sell on ebay and 99% of the buyers are very reasonable and appreciative. But now and then you get some creep who complains even though I post a good pic with a something like a hand or a pen for size reference. But all in all it's still a good way for me to move surplus plants. I would love to trade them but not so easy to find someone who's willing!


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2014)

You do just fine by the people you sell plants to Ed. You're honest about
the condition of the plants, pack well and ship sooner than later. Don't
let one or two assholes get you down, dearie.

Go ahead, Eric, I know you're gonna blow a gasket if you don't! ;>)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 11, 2014)

abax said:


> You do just fine by the people you sell plants to Ed. You're honest about
> the condition of the plants, pack well and ship sooner than later. Don't
> let one or two assholes get you down, dearie.
> 
> Go ahead, Eric, I know you're gonna blow a gasket if you don't! ;>)



I appreciate that..


(go ahead Eric, it's okay)


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2014)

Several years ago I had a guy send me an absolutely insulting and irate email, because the plant he got from me was "completely infested with mealy bugs." I was stunned, as I have not seen a mealy in my greenhouse in years.

Then I looked it up, and he had purchased the plant some 6 months earlier. I explained my lack-of-bugs, and the time he had had the plant pretty much ruled out the infestation originating with me, and I _still _got a response telling me I should take better care of my plants. 

Since then, I have not heard another word.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2014)

There are many unreasonable people in the world. Fortunately, they are balanced by many more reasonable people. Its just human nature to 'focus' more on the negative than positive.


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2014)

You're absolutely right. That's why I try to give positive feedback when I am pleased with a purchase - especially when it's an individual or small firm.


----------



## John M (Jul 11, 2014)

Retail can be VERY difficult. There are plenty of really great people; but, now and then you meet someone who makes you question why you're doing this at all. Sometimes you get a person who doesn't understand that BS means "Blooming Size", not Massive, Huge Specimen Plant. However, most people who don't understand exactly what is "normal" for the price, etc., are newbies and they will listen and learn if you take the time to teach them. But, then there are the people who are NEVER wrong. I could just smack those people. 

I especially have issues with people who do not care for their plants and then they blame the vendor for the resulting problems. I once had a customer who bought a 5 bulb Coelogyne Burfordiense from me when I was selling at the St. Lawrence Market in Toronto. It had huge, plump pseudobulbs that could kill a person if you swung the plant hard enough. She brought it back to me 2 weeks later, very shrivelled. It had all it's roots and otherwise looked fine. I said she must've put it someplace very warm and then hadn't watered it enough. Well! Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.....about how wrong I was. She'd been watering it copiously every day, etc., etc. I know what I'm looking at and the potting medium and the roots clearly showed an extended lack of water, not an excess. Finally, to get rid of her, I said I'd let her take a replacement. I told her that there was NO warrantee on the replacement and I would not ever sell her anything else. She took her replacement and left. I took her plant back to my greenhouse and watered the hell out of it over the next week. Because it's problem was her lack of watering, the roots had not rotted, they worked just fine once water was available. The pseudobulbs plumped back up to full volume within days and I took the plant back to the market the next week and sold it to someone else.

That women probably took her new plant home, stuck it in her window and forgot to water it at all while she had it. Then, noticing it's poor condition, she got all upset at me for selling her a live plant that actually needed to be cared for! Some people are so unreasonable. I have actually told some "customers" to buy plastic flowers instead because caring for something alive doesn't seem to be in their skill-set. I don't care if they never come back to me again. It is better to let some people burden the competition with their antics and not take up my time and cause me stress.

So ehanes, why don't you ask your customer this: Since in their world everything of the same size, weight and volume is the same price, ask him where you can get a pound of lobster for the same price as a pound of potatoes!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol!

This is why I always try to be polite with any vendor of anything, because there are too many stupid (or just ignorant) people and they don't need nonsense from me; life is short. I just bought some veggie seedlings on ebay, and one was a little small and died on the way; I mentioned to the vendor who I haven't heard back from, but will give them time to straighten things out. Also bought two pie plates from a nice lady who didn't know how to wrap them or mark the box 'fragile', and you guessed it they were smashed quite thoroughly. I contacted her politely and offered pictures, no reply yet but will give them time. My life will go on while waiting for more peppers and a pie plate, and I'm just glad it wasn't something more costly or expensive..,

... And then I go online at night to play in hearts tournaments and get very agleravated because of stupid play(ers) and ruin my good karma! :rollhappy:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> I appreciate that..
> 
> 
> (go ahead Eric, it's okay)





ehanes7612 said:


> so I had an ebay customer (I rarely sell on ebay and now I know why) who got a multigrowth phrag really cheap (I set the bid at 0 cause I just wanted to get rid of it)..15.00 plus shipping. Then afterwards they asked what else I had for sale..they decided to get a BS Eumelia Arias that I was selling for 30.00. Pretty cheap I think..it was a beautiful plant for one. I think I am done selling orchids unless I absolutely have to.



BOOM!! Did you see my head actually explode from your house!?
You should have made a deal with me, I am usually very appreciative of plants from the Ed Hanes Collection.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 11, 2014)

NYEric said:


> BOOM!! Did you see my head actually explode from your house!?
> You should have made a deal with me, I am usually very appreciative of plants from the Ed Hanes Collection.



okay next time I have a dark multifloral for sale..you will be the first to know


----------



## bullsie (Jul 11, 2014)

abax said:


> You do just fine by the people you sell plants to Ed. You're honest about
> the condition of the plants, pack well and ship sooner than later. Don't
> let one or two assholes get you down, dearie.



I must agree entirely with this statement!!!! I've gotten excellent plants for my growing conditions from you - and recommendations of what to pass on. I'd buy or trade orchids in a heartbeat with you Ed.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> okay next time I have a dark multifloral for sale..you will be the first to know



what's that!?


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy up, Ed. Look all the fine endorsements you have here. We love ya!

In the wholesale tree nursery business, some customers think we're responsible for trees that died they bought five years ago and didn't water.
Oy vey!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 12, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2014)

Well Ed. Here's another that I am apparently embroiled in right now:

Some guy placed an order, changed, it, and then submitted it, and attempted to use a discount coupon code that was good for only one day - back in 2011. (To be fair, if you Google "First Rays Coupon Code", many of those sites will give you that.) Apparently he tried to use it and was rejected, as he added a comment that he was on disability with limited income... (Should have been a red flag.) I explained to the gentleman that it was no longer valid, the packed, processed, and shipped the order as placed.

Yesterday evening I received an email telling me the the order "was a disaster", and that he had a valid current coupon code he could email me (there aren't any that apply to him), and that the shipping cost was lower than what he had been charged, even though the automatic reply, which customers get upon order placement - and he attached to the email - shows it to be exactly what he was charged.

Apparently thinking that ploy isn't likely to work, I later received another email claiming the 40L bag of Orchiata bark ordered had a great big slice in it, and at least half the contents was missing, and "I know you'll make this right". (Now you'll excuse me, but if there was that much damage, don't you think that might have been the first response, rather than the coupon code quandary?)

As I am quite certain it was intact when I packed it, I have requested a photo of the damaged box and damaged contents, and a clear statement from him that it was delivered that way, so I can file a claim with FedEx.

We'll see...


----------



## gonewild (Jul 12, 2014)

Ray said:


> Well Ed. Here's another that I am apparently embroiled in right now:
> 
> Some guy placed an order, changed, it, and then submitted it, and attempted to use a discount coupon code that was good for only one day - back in 2011. (To be fair, if you Google "First Rays Coupon Code", many of those sites will give you that.) Apparently he tried to use it and was rejected, as he added a comment that he was on disability with limited income... (Should have been a red flag.) I explained to the gentleman that it was no longer valid, the packed, processed, and shipped the order as placed.
> 
> ...




So you know the customer is a scammer....And when you file a bogus claim with FedEx they will figure you are the same type of scamming customer that you are dealing with..... and we wonder why things cost so much?

Of course Ray I assume you are not actually going to file a claim with FedEx and only using that to shut the jerk up. :wink:


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 12, 2014)

Having been in retail my entire life, I have found that for the most part people are genuinely nice and reasonable. However there is that once in a while pain in the a$$ customer that is unrealistic and unreasonable. Some people feel an entitlement because they have a couple dollars in their wallet.

A quick story that you may find funny....
I was helping my friend Dean at the Pacific Orchid Exposition this year. He was selling some awesome Butter Wort carnivorous plants. Its the final hour of the show and this lady comes into the booth. I get this guy feeling that she is going to want to haggle (I hate haggling) and just simply has "I am a pain" all over her face. She picks up a plant and waves it at me "I give you two dollars!" I reply "Really!? It is marked at $8 down from $12, are you serious!?" "Ok I give you six." Dean has been watching and gives the nod of approval, so I accept her offer and finish the sale. She insists on using packaging tape to try and fashion handle on this 2 inch pot. I try and offer assistance but she rejects it and in the process of making her handy handle she drops the plant and spills everything everywhere. She then has the gall to ask for a discount on the plant that she dropped!!! I look at her and give her money back take the plan and a point to outside of the booth and say as nicely as I can "good bye"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John M (Jul 12, 2014)

MorandiWine said:


> Having been in retail my entire life, I have found that for the most part people are genuinely nice and reasonable. However there is that once in a while pain in the a$$ customer that is unrealistic and unreasonable. Some people feel an entitlement because they have a couple dollars in their wallet.
> 
> A quick story that you may find funny....
> I was helping my friend Dean at the Pacific Orchid Exposition this year. He was selling some awesome Butter Wort carnivorous plants. Its the final hour of the show and this lady comes into the booth. I get this guy feeling that she is going to want to haggle (I hate haggling) and just simply has "I am a pain" all over her face. She picks up a plant and waves it at me "I give you two dollars!" I reply "Really!? It is marked at $8 down from $12, are you serious!?" "Ok I give you six." Dean has been watching and gives the nod of approval, so I accept her offer and finish the sale. She insists on using packaging tape to try and fashion handle on this 2 inch pot. I try and offer assistance but she rejects it and in the process of making her handy handle she drops the plant and spills everything everywhere. She then has the gall to ask for a discount on the plant that she dropped!!! I look at her and give her money back take the plan and a point to outside of the booth and say as nicely as I can "good bye".



Oi!!! I know exactly the type of person you are talking about! Notice I didn't say "customer". To be considered a customer by me (the vendor), implies that the I owe them some extra measure of regard and appreciation, above and beyond basic common courtesy. But, that "extra" has to be earned, which it is, when the person hands over payment and completes the transaction in a satisfactory way. However, that type of person thinks that they are a customer as soon as they approach you and begin nagging for a discount. I do NOT consider someone to be a customer until AFTER they have purchased something and done it in such a way that I actually made at least a small profit...and didn't have to use all my strength and self-control to not blow a gasket while dealing with them! I sometimes offer discounts; but, I never give a discount when someone like THAT asks for one. The moment they ask....is the moment I become determined to NOT give them one. If they keep pestering, the price goes UP each time they nag for a discount. Eventually they agree to pay the original price, or they go away. Either way, I'm happy.

Of course, while we're bitching about people who buy orchids, let's emphasize that most people are great and I enjoy dealing with them. I've met some wonderful new friends who I originally got to know while they were being new customers. They know who they are and they know they are NOT the type of person currently under discussion in this thread.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2014)

*Things Ain't Always as they Appear*

Gotta come clean on this one...

Finally got to talk to the guy, and he explained the bag of bark was apparently taped before being shipped, as the box was intact. I know I didn't do that, but I thought I'd check something.

I reassembled the identical order, checked my shipping records, and its weight was several pounds greater than the package I had shipped to him, suggesting to me that the bag apparently got ripped and re-taped at the warehouse, and I just didn't notice it.

I am sending additional material out Monday - an over-estimation based upon the weight difference.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 12, 2014)

Ray said:


> Gotta come clean on this one...
> 
> Finally got to talk to the guy, and he explained the bag of bark was apparently taped before being shipped, as the box was intact. I know I didn't do that, but I thought I'd check something.
> 
> ...



Damn, so the customer is always right.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 12, 2014)

I haven't sold much of anything on Ebay in quite awhile, but as a seller, I can't recall ever having had to deal with a bad customer. Unfortunately, bad customers are a numbers game, if you're selling, particularly with any volume, it's just a matter of time before you'll get one.

I can say that if the proportion of lousy buyers is anywhere near the number of bad or lackluster sellers on Ebay, that alone would turn me off to selling. That's not to rag on Ebay, but my experience as of late is that the ratings simply aren't reliable. It's anecdotal at best, but it seems like the some of the sellers with a really high number of positive responses have proven to be disappointing at best. I don't think that applies to anybody from here that sells on Ebay so I'm not too worried about saying that. It may just be that the volume sellers don't care that their photos show lush green, healthy plants, even if they're shipping out cosmetically damaged and/or distressed plants. And it may just be that high volume sellers wait around a week or two until they have a large batch of plants before they ship, rather than sending out individual orders in a timely fashion.

But as a customer, when I do find a seller that's awesome, I go out of my way to try and make the experience as positive as possible for them. I always hope to be a good and encouraging customer so that it helps balance out against the bad customers that I know are out there. And as a seller, I always try to keep in mind that buyers may be a little over defensive due to some bad purchases.


----------



## iwillard (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I've had only one issue with an eBay vendor,he really did send out a dead as a doornail plant. I wrote to him ,his response was to give time to grow new roots,this was 2 years ago and that darn plant still hasn't grown a thing from either ends. I simply omitted giving a rating for him and will never deal with again even if he was giving them away.

Ed,I'd love to buy plants from you but by the time I see them up for sale,they are long gone.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 12, 2014)

Ebay ratings are very misleading. It simply means that the transaction went successfully. How many times have we gotten the wrong plant from an ebay vendor, but the error isn't noticeable until the plant blooms. By then, a year or more may have passed.


----------



## l8dbug (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't sell anything, but I do customer service for PayPal. I get those type of people calling in all the time to start a claim, or worse people that buy things that don't have money and wants PayPal to pay overdraft fees o_o not fun people to deal with.


----------



## Candace (Jul 14, 2014)

Working retail in any manner sucks. That one customer out of 100 can ruin your day, your week, your month. I would have to develop a much thicker skin to do it as a business.


----------



## limuhead (Jul 18, 2014)

Only had one negative experience on Ebay. Had a buyer file a dispute saying that the compot received wasn't the same as the one in the picture, which it was. Got a few whiney emails, refunded the money, told the person to keep it and banned them from bidding on my stuff. Did the same to someone who accused me of somehow jacking up prices because they would bid and get beat in the last minute all the time. For me Ebay works pretty good. People here in Hawaii are spoiled, they won't pay what plants are worth. On Ebay I can get 3 times as much money as what people are willing to pay here.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Jul 18, 2014)

I think most experience grower knows quality over quantity, when buying plants, online or in person. Only grower new to orchids, complain about size, price, etc etc b/c they don't know/or aware that some orchids are simply much rarer and harder to propagate than others thou commanding higher price. It will be like comparing $10 grocery store Phal against $50 paph seedling or BS cattleya or vanda.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 18, 2014)

Photograph a fast growing Phrag seedling showing 5 green leaves.

List on Ebay for 7 day auction
Buyer takes 5 days to complete purchase.
Pays on Thursday.
Must wait to ship until Monday.
Monday morning the oldest leaf on the plant has turned yellow and a new leaf has started growing. (16 days passed since photo).
Remove old yellow leaf because it is done.
Plant now has 4 older leaves and one new one, and plant is actually bigger.

Buyer receives plant on Thursday, 19 days after photo was taken.

Buyer complains and says it is not the actual plant shown in photo and wants to get the actual plant he purchased!

Ten emails later the buyer still says the plant was switched.

To avoid negative feedback send a free plant with free shipping.
Cross fingers buyer leaves positive feedback.

This exact scenario happened often..... 
and NEVER offer a plant in bloom. 

It is so easy for a couple of bad buyers to lie on the internet and destroy a sellers reputation.


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 22, 2014)

Karma's a *****. There, I said it.


----------

